# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  تجربیم اما میخوام مدیریت برم

## Bahar1377

سلام من به پیرا علاقه ندارم به خاطر همین میخوام مدیریت برم.
به نظرتون بین مدیریت های مالی، صنعتی، بازرگانی، بیمه، دولتی، بانکی ، فرهنگی هنری کدومش بهتره؟
با توجه به اینکه ۴ سال دیگه دوباره میخوام کنکور بدم.

----------


## Bahar1377

up

----------


## Mndayi

خب وختی میخای دوباره کنکور بدی فرقی نداره ک یکیشو برو دیگ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Bahar1377

خوب میخوام یه ذره پرستیژ داشته باشه؟
حالا به نظرتون پرستیژ رشته های پیرا مثل پرستاری بالاتره یا مثلا مدیریت مالی؟

----------


## Mndayi

> خوب میخوام یه ذره پرستیژ داشته باشه؟
> حالا به نظرتون پرستیژ رشته های پیرا مثل پرستاری بالاتره یا مثلا مدیریت مالی؟


خب ب خیلی چیزا بستگی داره 
اگ مدیریت بخونی و توو ی بانک مشغول شی از نظر من از پرستاری بهتره

حالا ب خاطر پرستیژ رشته انتخاب نکن :Yahoo (4): 
برو مدیریت شبانه بزن. همون نوبت دوم 
از کنکور سال بعدم محروم نمیشی. میتونی دوباره کنکور بدی بدون اینکه انصراف بدی

----------


## Bahar1377

> خب ب خیلی چیزا بستگی داره 
> اگ مدیریت بخونی و توو ی بانک مشغول شی از نظر من از پرستاری بهتره
> 
> حالا ب خاطر پرستیژ رشته انتخاب نکن
> برو مدیریت شبانه بزن. همون نوبت دوم 
> از کنکور سال بعدم محروم نمیشی. میتونی دوباره کنکور بدی بدون اینکه انصراف بدی


مرسی از راهنماییتون. خودمم به این قضیه فکر کردم که شبانه بزنم.
راستی با توجه به اینکه دانشگاه ها مجازیه و وقتم سر رفت و آمد وکلاسای دانشگاه هدر نمیره میشه کنار درسای دانشگاه برای قبولی یه رشته ی تاپ کنکور ۱۴۰۰ درس خوند؟

----------


## Mndayi

> مرسی از راهنماییتون. خودمم به این قضیه فکر کردم که شبانه بزنم.
> راستی با توجه به اینکه دانشگاه ها مجازیه و وقتم سر رفت و آمد وکلاسای دانشگاه هدر نمیره میشه کنار درسای دانشگاه برای قبولی یه رشته ی تاپ کنکور ۱۴۰۰ درس خوند؟


اره بابا منم میخام همین کارو کنم
ترم 1 ک کلا مجازیه
ترم 2 مرخصی میگیرم
وقتم ب کنکور میمونه دیگ

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام من به پیرا علاقه ندارم به خاطر همین میخوام مدیریت برم.
> به نظرتون بین مدیریت های مالی، صنعتی، بازرگانی، بیمه، دولتی، بانکی ، فرهنگی هنری کدومش بهتره؟
> با توجه به اینکه ۴ سال دیگه دوباره میخوام کنکور بدم.


بستگي داره كدوم دانشگاه باشه
الان مديريت هاي مالي و بازرگاني بيشتر طرفدار دارن

----------


## Bahar1377

> بستگي داره كدوم دانشگاه باشه
> الان مديريت هاي مالي و بازرگاني بيشتر طرفدار دارن


 منظورم یکی از این دانشگاه ها بود: دانشگاه های تهران، شهیدبهشتی، خوارزمی، علامه، الزهرا یا حتی غیرانتفاعی علم و فرهنگ

----------


## Shah1n

> منظورم یکی از این دانشگاه ها بود: دانشگاه های تهران، شهیدبهشتی، خوارزمی، علامه، الزهرا یا حتی غیرانتفاعی علم و فرهنگ


مالي
بازرگاني
بانكي
بيمه
اين نظر منه

----------


## mehrab98

> سلام من به پیرا علاقه ندارم به خاطر همین میخوام مدیریت برم.
> به نظرتون بین مدیریت های مالی، صنعتی، بازرگانی، بیمه، دولتی، بانکی ، فرهنگی هنری کدومش بهتره؟
> با توجه به اینکه ۴ سال دیگه دوباره میخوام کنکور بدم.


مالی 
صنعی
بازرگانی
به ترتیب

----------


## Narvan

*مدیریت مالی از همشون بهتره*

----------


## Bahar1377

> *مدیریت مالی از همشون بهتره*


به نظرت پرستیژ پرستاری بهتره یا مدیریت مالی؟

----------


## Narvan

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Bahar1377


به نظرت پرستیژ پرستاری بهتره یا مدیریت مالی؟


بستگی داره کار گیرت بیاد یانه
چقد زرنگ باشی و اینا
بعد اینکه پرستاری برا کسی که بخواد ادامه بده موقعیتای خوبی داره
ولی اگه قراره تو کارشناسی بمونی خیلی موقعیت جالبی نداری بستگی به شانست داره که استخدام بشی یا نه
در کل بنظر من پرستاری اگه رفتی باید تا اخرش بری
کارشناسی موندن دردی دوا نمیکنه
*

----------


## telma_alen

> خوب میخوام یه ذره پرستیژ داشته باشه؟
> حالا به نظرتون پرستیژ رشته های پیرا مثل پرستاری بالاتره یا مثلا مدیریت مالی؟


پرستیز کادر درمان ازجمله پرستاری خیلی بالاعه مخصوصا تو شرایط فعلی که دیگ قابلیت  احترام هم بشدت رفته بالا تو این مدت کلاستم میره بالا البته من خودم پرستاری دوست ندارم ولی خیلی شان اجتماعیتو بالا میبره
اینکه بگی پرستاربودم دوباره کنکور میدم احتمال قبولیتو تو کنکور چندسال بعد که میخوای بدی خیلی میبره بالاتا مثلا بگی مدیریت حالاگرچه رشته پرطرفداریه )خونده باشی
ازطرفی درساشونم بیشتر به پزشکی ودندون  که احتمالا بخای بری میخوره اون موقع راحت تری

----------


## telma_alen

> اره بابا منم میخام همین کارو کنم
> ترم 1 ک کلا مجازیه
> ترم 2 مرخصی میگیرم
> وقتم ب کنکور میمونه دیگ


تاجایی که من موندم دوترم اول یا همون سال اول نمیشه مرخصی گرفت   مطمعنی که میتونی؟؟؟

----------


## hamiiiddd

من وقتی دانشگاه بودم خیلی از بچه های مهندسی میرفتن مدیریت بازرگانی به نظر خودمم مدیریت بازرگانی بهتره حالا خودتم یه تحقیقی بکن از بچه های انجمن نپرس به نظرم برو از کسایی بپرس که دارن مدیریت میخونن

----------


## Bahar1377

> پرستیز کادر درمان ازجمله پرستاری خیلی بالاعه مخصوصا تو شرایط فعلی که دیگ قابلیت  احترام هم بشدت رفته بالا تو این مدت کلاستم میره بالا البته من خودم پرستاری دوست ندارم ولی خیلی شان اجتماعیتو بالا میبره
> اینکه بگی پرستاربودم دوباره کنکور میدم احتمال قبولیتو تو کنکور چندسال بعد که میخوای بدی خیلی میبره بالاتا مثلا بگی مدیریت حالاگرچه رشته پرطرفداریه )خونده باشی
> ازطرفی درساشونم بیشتر به پزشکی ودندون  که احتمالا بخای بری میخوره اون موقع راحت تری


سلام خودمم این چند روزه فکر کردم واقعا تصمیم گرفتم برم پرستاری.واای پسر داییم زن گرفته بعد زنش اتاق عمل میخونه. بعد مامان بزرگم اونقدر کلاس میزاره آره فلانی تو بیمارستان کار میکنه. دستیاره دکتره!همش میشینه پا میشه همینو میگه...یعنی دیگه اعصاب برام نمونده.خانواده ما چون تحصیلات دانشگاهی ندارند بعد فکر میکنن کسی که اتاق عمل میخونه دیگه خییلی شاخه!!!
آره از این لحاظم که درساش شبیه پزشکیه بعدا کمکم میکنه. مرسی از راهنماییتون

----------


## Maneli

> اره بابا منم میخام همین کارو کنم
> ترم 1 ک کلا مجازیه
> ترم 2 مرخصی میگیرم
> وقتم ب کنکور میمونه دیگ


منم دقیقابه همین روش فکر میکنم  :Yahoo (4): 
به نظرم همه ی کنکور ۹۹ ای ها همین ایده رو داشته باشن
وااای ۱۴۰۰ چه کنکوری بشه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------

